# What is the defalt file system for the root disk on FreeBSD?



## corone (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi,

I have a few questions.
What is the default file system for the root disk on FreeBSD?
And what used to be the default file system for the disk?

What file systems does FreeBSD support?

Thank you.


----------



## ale (Jul 19, 2009)

The default is ufs2.
Other fs are zfs, msdosfs, nfs, smbfs, ext2fs, cd9660, ntfs (ro, rw using fuse)...


----------



## aragon (Jul 19, 2009)

The default used to be UFS1 and changed to UFS2 in FreeBSD 5.0.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_File_System


----------

